# Pyxichromis orthostoma



## patrickeriksson (May 26, 2007)

A while back I obtained 6 specimens of Pyxichromis orthostoma, 2 males and 4 females. The person I got them from called them Pyxichromis orthostoma "Gold" and said that he also had a slightly different variant that had a more blueish coloration.

In Smith's book "Lake Victoria Basin Cichlids" two species are described; Pyxichromis orthostoma and Pyxichromis sp. "Gold Large Mouth".

My question is; do I have Pyxichromis sp. "Gold Large Mouth"?

The male pictured is approximately 2.5" in size.


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

Looks like Pyxichromis orthostoma to my eye, I think the collection point for the "gold" variety is "Kyoga", but I could be wrong as I haven't kept Vics in about 8 years.


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi the P.orthostoma is one species from Kyoga, Victoria Nile. It has been found in the Jinja town. I think this fish is an orthostoma.
xris


----------

